# Fattie Italiano w/ Tons 'O' Q-View



## fmcowboy (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok. So I made and smoked my first ever fattie this past Satuday for my birthday. I also did my first pork loin. Just a little guy a under 2 lbs. I will preface this tutorial / Q-view that the pork loin was the juciest I ever had and even made my wife comment that it was the bomb and the best she's ever had. We have been grilling, baking, flavorwaving pork loins for years (about once a month on averag) so that was quite the statement to be the best ever. Ok here goes. Lotsa pics, so be prepared.

Both were smoked using hickory chunks & chips at 250 degs. Loin cam off at 147 degrees and fattie at 165 degrees.

FMCOWBOY's FATTIE ITALIANO

Ingredients:

1.25 lbs of Mild Italian Sausage ( I used Publix links and removed casings)
1 pack mozzarella slices (7 of 8 slices used)
30 pepperoni slices ( I used hormel)
2 T Parmesan chese (estimate)
Italian Seasoning
2/3 C Sauteed Peppers & Onions (I used frozen sliced peppers & onions, sauteed with 1 tsp of diced garlic in a drizzle of olive oil & salt & pepper & 1/4 tsp italian seasoning)
1 Pack o bacon
1 Gallon Ziploc bag
Plastic wrap

Now the Q View

Ingredients View (sausage already ziploc'd, and ziploc cut open). Sauteed pappers n onion in bowl. Took 5 minutes for those.




Sprinkle Italian seasoning & parmesan over sausage


Add sliced mozzarella


Add pepperoni slices (mine were frozen, so I nuked for 20 seconds, and it was enough to render some fat. Check out the second pic below of all that grease I mopped up with papertowels. Also since another poster mentioned they underestimated the grease from the pepperoni, I think this stumbled upon bi-product was great as the end result had virtually no grease.




add the peppers & onion mixture and sprinkle some more parmesan & italian seasoning


My rolled fattie. Just took the advice I read here. I left about a 1" border around sausage patty with no filling. Worked great.





First Bacon lattice attempt. Not the best but turned out great in the end.


Ready for the grill



Smoked Fattie Italiano (two tiny cheese leaks, none in pan below, so very minimal and yummy)



3 Beautiful FAttie Italiano slices (poor camera shot, looked even better in person :) )



Juicy pork loin slices



Reheated leftovers 2 days later. Still yummy!!



Well, don't know if the post will take all of this. Heck I had more pics. But I tell you everyone raved about this thing that no one ever heard of called a "fattie". Damn it was good. Heck I'm ready for the throwdown. I got some ideas.

FM


----------



## morkdach (Aug 5, 2009)

oh yea nice thanks for the qview


----------



## garyt (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks great, and I am a guy from Italian territory. who hadn't eaten yet tonight


----------



## oneshot (Aug 5, 2009)

Excellent job on the fattie and the loin!!!!!!


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice job!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 They both look great!


----------



## que-ball (Aug 6, 2009)

Good job!  Many more to come, I'm sure!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 6, 2009)

Graet job on your first fattie and your first loin both look quite juice and really good  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for sure on your day of first.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 6, 2009)

i would definitely rank that as extremely nice!


----------



## natureman (Aug 6, 2009)

excellent!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





love the mac n cheese too...yum


----------



## fire it up (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks great, leftovers even look amazingly good.
Good idea blotting some of the excess oil out of the pepperoni, too much grease inside could possibly cause a blowout.


----------



## mistabob (Aug 8, 2009)

That looks delicious!!!


----------



## fmcowboy (Aug 8, 2009)

I plan on making my 2nd & 3rd ones tomorrow for the Throwdown!!  FIngers crossed they come out ok.


----------



## rivet (Aug 8, 2009)

Great job on a tasty fattie! Leftovers are always better too


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 8, 2009)

Those look awesome, send some this way... LOL


----------

